
The Guardian embed a job advert in their HTML source - Jaruzel
http://www.WeeGeeks.com/upload/guardian-html.jpg
======
CssPaulrowlyk
Trolololo :D Hidden message for smart buddy. Jaruzel are looking for a new
job?

